# Firefox 10 Beta 3



## Willforce (6. Januar 2012)

Kaum ist Firefox in Version 9 zum Download erhältlich, schon kann man  die erste Beta Version des Firefox 10 Browsers mit dem Codenamen Aurora  bestaunen. Welche Neuerungen und Vorteile bringt der Firefox 10 Browser?
Zunächst sind wie immer in den letzten Version eine erweiterte HTML5  Unterstützung und insbesondere CSS3 3D Transformationen zu nennen, die  jetzt umgesetzt wurden. Damit sind teils beeindruckende 3D Effekte  direkt aus der Webseite heraus möglich. Eine weitere Erweiterung ist  eine sogenannte Fullscreen API, mit der es Webseiten möglich ist, den  Fullscreen Modus programmatisch zu beeinflussen. 
Eine wesentliche Neuerung in Firefox 10 ist der Umgang mit Add Ons. Es  gibt ja bereits unterschiedliche Arten, Add Ons zu implementieren. Eine  "alte" Variante und eine neue, SDK basierte Möglichkeit. Die Verwaltung  und das Update Verhalten sowie deren Konfiguration wurden überarbeitet  und die Bedienung ist nun einfacher.
Für Entwickler wurde der Page Inspector und der Style Inspector  verbessert. Die Quelltext Ansicht sowie die Javascript Console wurden  verbessert, so dass vor allem Web Entwickler von Firefox 10 profitieren.

ACHTUNG: Ist die 10er Version installiert, ist *KEIN* downgrade auf die 9er mehr möglich.

Download


----------



## HanZ4000 (6. Januar 2012)

Was soll "Downgrade nicht möglich" den heißen.
Mit Sicherheit kann ich den Browser deinstallieren und einen anderen wieder drauf machen...


----------



## fac3l3ss (6. Januar 2012)

Aurora ist kein Codename, sondern die Vor-Beta-Version und die ist schon auf 11.0a2 


MfG
fac3l3ss


----------



## Willforce (6. Januar 2012)

HanZ4000 schrieb:


> Was soll "Downgrade nicht möglich" den heißen.
> Mit Sicherheit kann ich den Browser deinstallieren und einen anderen wieder drauf machen...


 
Es gibt auch Leute die auf eine Neuinstallation keinen Wert legen, da man dann sämtliche Einstellungen und AddOns neu einrichten muss.


----------



## EnergyCross (6. Januar 2012)

Don't change a running System. 

bei mir läuft Firefox 8 und das bleibt


----------



## fac3l3ss (6. Januar 2012)

EnergyCross schrieb:


> Don't change a running System.
> 
> bei mir läuft Firefox 8 und das bleibt


 1. Es heißt "Never change a running system".
2. Es stimmt nicht 


MfG
fac3l3ss


----------



## EnergyCross (6. Januar 2012)

dann halt Never  kommt aufs gleiche drauf raus...
und warum sollte das nicht stimmen?


----------



## Nico Bellic (6. Januar 2012)

Gibt es endlich mal eine x64 Version?


----------



## fac3l3ss (6. Januar 2012)

EnergyCross schrieb:


> dann halt Never  kommt aufs gleiche drauf raus...
> und warum sollte das nicht stimmen?


 Warum sollte es stimmen?
Jeder, der es kann soll sein System so ändern wie er es will. 


MfG
fac3l3ss


----------



## EnergyCross (6. Januar 2012)

fac3l3ss schrieb:


> Warum sollte es stimmen?
> Jeder, der es kann soll sein System so ändern wie er es will.
> 
> 
> ...


 

ich bin aber so zufrieden wie es jetzt ist, also werde ich es nicht ändern. hat nichts damit zutun dass ich es nicht könnte. sind ja nur ein paar klicks


----------



## fac3l3ss (6. Januar 2012)

EnergyCross schrieb:


> ich bin aber so zufrieden wie es jetzt ist, also werde ich es nicht ändern. hat nichts damit zutun dass ich es nicht könnte. sind ja nur ein paar klicks


 Bei deiner HW würde ich das auch lassen, ich brauche aber noch ein neues NT, Winkel für den CPU-Kühler(wegen WaKü), TV-Karte und eine neue Plattform(=CPU+MB+RAM). 


MfG
fac3l3ss


----------



## Locuza (6. Januar 2012)

fac3l3ss schrieb:


> Bei deiner HW würde ich das auch lassen, ich brauche aber noch ein neues NT, Winkel für den CPU-Kühler(wegen WaKü), TV-Karte und eine neue Plattform(=CPU+MB+RAM).
> 
> 
> MfG
> fac3l3ss


 Damit Firefox 10 flüssig läuft? 

@ Thread-Starter
läuft FF 10 schon stable?


----------



## Memphys (6. Januar 2012)

Ich habe soeben Firefox geupdatet ôO

Von 3.6 auf 9.01... das ist ein Versionsprung


----------



## fac3l3ss (6. Januar 2012)

Locuza schrieb:


> Damit Firefox 10 flüssig läuft?
> 
> @ Thread-Starter
> läuft FF 10 schon stable?


 Nicht direkt wegen Firefox 
Und bei mir läuft die Auroraversion (11) stabil 


MfG
fac3l3ss


----------



## Locuza (6. Januar 2012)

Nico Bellic schrieb:


> Gibt es endlich mal eine x64 Version?


Gab es letztes mal doch auch schon? Was erhoffst du dir eig. von einer x64 Version? Nicht mal ich, komme mit meinen 44 Tabs über 1.5 GB.



Memphys schrieb:


> Ich habe soeben Firefox geupdatet ôO
> 
> Von 3.6 auf 9.01... das ist ein Versionsprung


Und bereut? 



fac3l3ss schrieb:


> Nicht direkt wegen Firefox
> Und bei mir läuft die Auroraversion (11) stabil
> 
> 
> ...


Wird da auch der Vorwärts-Button erst eingeblendet, wenn man auch eine Seite schon besucht hat? Stelle ich mir irgendwie ugly vor.
Ich warte ja irgendwie die ganze Zeit auf neue Feature. Eine Sandbox wie bei Chrome oder ein spezifisches Drop-Down Menü für einzelne Seiten. Irgendwie neue grafische Spielereien für FF. Ladebalken für jeden Tab, ein und ausschaltbar oder Tabs auf der linken Seite aufgelistet, von oben nach unten und nicht wie jetzt ganz oben, von links nach rechts.

Ich begnüge mich aber auch schon erstmal damit, dass Firefox mit meiner Win 8 DP zurecht kommt, ohne grafische Fehler.


----------



## TheMF6265 (6. Januar 2012)

Also ich arbeite eigentlich nur noch mit den Firefox Betas, bin halt im Beta Update Channel, bis jetzt nie Probleme damit gehabt 
der Vorwärts-Button wird schon bei FF10 erst eingeblendet, wenn dies auch nötig ist, ist erst ein wenig ungewohnt, aber eigentlich garnicht so schlecht


----------



## Sebastian1980 (6. Januar 2012)

TheMF6265 schrieb:


> bin halt im Beta Update Channel, bis jetzt nie Probleme damit gehabt


im betachannel bin ich laut meinem firefox auch, trotzdem ist mein fuchs auf version 8. wie komme ich denn über die updatefunktion an die aktuelle beta?


----------



## fac3l3ss (6. Januar 2012)

Sebastian1980 schrieb:


> im betachannel bin ich laut meinem firefox auch, trotzdem ist mein fuchs auf version 8. wie komme ich denn über die updatefunktion an die aktuelle beta?


 Einfach warten, bis eine neue Version rauskommt ^^


MfG
fac3l3ss


----------



## Sebastian1980 (6. Januar 2012)

es gibt ja augenscheinlich bereit einige neuere versionen als die 8 stable. ich bin laut meinem firefox auch im betachannel, was mir suggeriert das ich damit auch auf versionen im betastadium updaten kann. es rührt sich allerdings nichts von wegen update obwohl es bereits neuere betas gibt. welchen sinn hat der betachannel denn sonst?


----------



## Nico Bellic (6. Januar 2012)

Locuza schrieb:


> Gab es letztes mal doch auch schon? Was erhoffst du dir eig. von einer x64 Version? Nicht mal ich, komme mit meinen 44 Tabs über 1.5 GB


Natürlich erhoffe ich mir einen Performancevorteil. Schließlich muß ein x64 Programm nicht durchs WoW und kann somit von der 64 Bit Technik auch profitieren.. Es wird Zeit für alle Programmierer, auf 64 Bit umzustellen.


----------



## fac3l3ss (6. Januar 2012)

Sebastian1980 schrieb:


> es gibt ja augenscheinlich bereit einige neuere versionen als die 8 stable. ich bin laut meinem firefox auch im betachannel, was mir suggeriert das ich damit auch auf versionen im betastadium updaten kann. es rührt sich allerdings nichts von wegen update obwohl es bereits neuere betas gibt. welchen sinn hat der betachannel denn sonst?


 Es ist so, wie ich es geschrieben habe. Einfach warten. 


MfG
fac3l3ss


----------



## Sebastian1980 (6. Januar 2012)

und warum warten, wird dort ausgelost auf welchen rechner betaupdates geschickt werden und auf welchen nicht? hier werden doch sicherlich bereits etliche ihre version über die updatefunktion bekommen haben, mein letztes update fand statt, als eben auf die 8 geupdatet wurde, stable. auch davor bekam ich lediglich finale versionen als update, das system verstehe ich also nicht so wirklich. welchen sinn hat der betachannel, wenn ich mir die betas dann schlussendlich doch manuell suchen und saugen muss um sie anzutesten?


----------



## fac3l3ss (6. Januar 2012)

Sebastian1980 schrieb:


> und warum warten, wird dort ausgelost auf welchen rechner betaupdates geschickt werden und auf welchen nicht? hier werden doch sicherlich bereits etliche ihre version über die updatefunktion bekommen haben, mein letztes update fand statt, als eben auf die 8 geupdatet wurde, stable. auch davor bekam ich lediglich finale versionen als update. das system verstehe ich also nicht so wirklich. welchen sinn hat der betachannel, wenn ich mir die betas dann schlussendlich doch manuell suchen und saugen muss um sie anzutesten?


 Ich verstehe das auch nicht...


MfG
fac3l3ss


----------



## TheRealBecks (6. Januar 2012)

EnergyCross schrieb:


> dann halt Never  kommt aufs gleiche drauf raus...
> und warum sollte das nicht stimmen?


 ...weil man Ahnung haben müsste, wenn man solch einen Spruch raushaut  Du würdest ihn dir verkneifen, wenn dir bewusst wäre, dass in 9 von 10 Fällen ein Upgrade lohnenswert ist - sowohl aus Sicherheitsgründen, als auch was die Performance und Features angeht. Es spricht vermutlich nichts gegen ein Upgrade deines FF auf die stabile Version 9.0, außer deine fehlende Erfahrung. Upgraden, positive Effekte daraus ziehen und sich freuen


----------



## Freakless08 (6. Januar 2012)

Macht doch einfach ein Manuelles Update.
Einfach die Homepage von Mozilla besuchen und dann runterladen 
(falls einer von euch nicht mehr weiß wie man einen Browser bedient wegen den ganzen Automatischen Updatefunktionen benutzt eben Google und sucht nach "Mozilla Firefox")


----------



## TheMF6265 (6. Januar 2012)

Sebastian1980 schrieb:


> und warum warten, wird dort ausgelost auf welchen rechner betaupdates geschickt werden und auf welchen nicht? hier werden doch sicherlich bereits etliche ihre version über die updatefunktion bekommen haben, mein letztes update fand statt, als eben auf die 8 geupdatet wurde, stable. auch davor bekam ich lediglich finale versionen als update, das system verstehe ich also nicht so wirklich. welchen sinn hat der betachannel, wenn ich mir die betas dann schlussendlich doch manuell suchen und saugen muss um sie anzutesten?


ich kann mir dein Phänomen auch nicht erklären, bei mir hat der Fuchs die Updates immer flott über die automatische Aktualisierung gefunden...


----------



## HanZ4000 (7. Januar 2012)

Willforce schrieb:


> Es gibt auch Leute die auf eine Neuinstallation keinen Wert legen, da man dann sämtliche Einstellungen und AddOns neu einrichten muss.


 
Das ist richtig, sowas gibt es


----------



## AMD (7. Januar 2012)

Nico Bellic schrieb:


> Natürlich erhoffe ich mir einen Performancevorteil. Schließlich muß ein x64 Programm nicht durchs WoW und kann somit von der 64 Bit Technik auch profitieren.. Es wird Zeit für alle Programmierer, auf 64 Bit umzustellen.


 Das müsstest du nochmal genauer erklären


----------



## HanZ4000 (7. Januar 2012)

AMD schrieb:


> Das müsstest du nochmal genauer erklären


 
Mir bitte auch....


----------



## DerBratmaxe (7. Januar 2012)

Willforce schrieb:


> Es gibt auch Leute die auf eine Neuinstallation keinen Wert legen, da man dann sämtliche Einstellungen und AddOns neu einrichten muss.


 MozBackup - Backup-Tool für Firefox und Thunderbird

Ex-/Importiert alles was man so mit dem Firefox angestellt hat 

Plugins, Lesezeichen, Cache, Cookies, Passwörter etc. ^^


----------



## Liza (7. Januar 2012)

Locuza schrieb:


> *Wird da auch der Vorwärts-Button erst eingeblendet, wenn man auch eine Seite schon besucht hat?* Stelle ich mir irgendwie ugly vor.
> Ich warte ja irgendwie die ganze Zeit auf neue Feature. Eine Sandbox wie bei Chrome oder ein spezifisches Drop-Down Menü für einzelne Seiten. Irgendwie neue grafische Spielereien für FF. Ladebalken für jeden Tab, ein und ausschaltbar oder Tabs auf der linken Seite aufgelistet, von oben nach unten und nicht wie jetzt ganz oben, von links nach rechts.


 
Das kann man im Notfall auch umstellen, das die wie früher auch dauerhaft eingeblendet werden. Ja sogar das der Firefox wieder so aussieht wie 3.6 ist bei allen neuen Versionen kein Problem.

P.S. Ich nutze nebenbei sogar schon das Nightly 12.0.1a Release und das läuft nochmal um einiges flotter als die ganzen Betas.


----------



## -Pinhead- (9. Januar 2012)

Locuza schrieb:


> Ich warte ja irgendwie die ganze Zeit auf neue Feature. Irgendwie neue grafische Spielereien für FF. Ladebalken für jeden Tab, ein und ausschaltbar oder Tabs auf der linken Seite aufgelistet, von oben nach unten und nicht wie jetzt ganz oben, von links nach rechts.


 
Ladebalken - Habe ich -> Tab Mix Plus. Ermöglicht noch viele weitere Anpassungen für Tabs.

Tableiste - Habe ich auf der Linken Seite, von oben nach Unten. (Wird auch bei mehr als 40 Tabs irgendwann nötig) -> Tree style Tab. Damit kannst du die Tableiste auch links oder unten platzieren. 

Gerade das ist ja das tolle an Firefox: Die schier unendlichen Möglichkeiten, ihn zu personalisieren. Dafür nehme ich auch den teilweise wirklich zu hohen Speicherbedarf und langsamere ladezeiten in Kauf. Chrome/Iron ist meiner meinung nach in Hinsicht auf die Einstellungen einfach zu mager. Da habe ich ja noch nichtmal eine Möglichkeit gefunden, neue Tabs erst am Ende der leiste öffnen zu lassen...


----------



## Delorian (12. Januar 2012)

Firefox beta 10, boahh bin gerade erst aufgewacht und schon seh ich das es ne 10 version gibt.
#
wird ja auch langsam mal zeit, damit firefox bei mir wieder abschmieren kann......

hab nähmlich seit ungefähr einer woche das problem das firefox ohne abschmieren funktioniert.,

das muss ein hacken haben.

MANIPULATION


----------



## Stingray93 (12. Januar 2012)

Liza schrieb:


> Das kann man im Notfall auch umstellen, das die wie früher auch dauerhaft eingeblendet werden. Ja sogar das der Firefox wieder so aussieht wie 3.6 ist bei allen neuen Versionen kein Problem.
> 
> P.S. Ich nutze nebenbei sogar schon das Nightly 12.0.1a Release und das läuft nochmal um einiges flotter als die ganzen Betas.


 
Nutz auch die 12.0.1a, bin zufrieden damit.


----------



## MrSniperPhil (13. Januar 2012)

Hab mir grad die 12er geholt...
Muss sagen, läuft gut...
@Liza, wie kann man den vorwärts-Pfeil wieder einschalten??
MfG


----------



## Verox (13. Januar 2012)

Sagt mal .. kommst nur mir so vor oder ist Firefox in den letzten 2 Jahren sowas von auf das Gaspedal mit der Entwicklung getreten ? 

Ich habe noch sehr gut in Erinnerung, dass man mal von Version 1 auf 2 oder von 2 auf 3 gegangen ist irgendwann 2006-2007. Jetzt haben wir 2012 und schon Version 10 ?!


----------



## blackout24 (13. Januar 2012)

Verox schrieb:


> Sagt mal .. kommst nur mir so vor oder ist Firefox in den letzten 2 Jahren sowas von auf das Gaspedal mit der Entwicklung getreten ?
> 
> Ich habe noch sehr gut in Erinnerung, dass man mal von Version 1 auf 2 oder von 2 auf 3 gegangen ist irgendwann 2006-2007. Jetzt haben wir 2012 und schon Version 10 ?!


 
Liegt an Chrome. Vorher gab es sowieso keine anderen tauglichen Browser. Dann wurden sie überholt und mittlerweile hinken die ziemlicher hinterher.


----------



## MrSniperPhil (13. Januar 2012)

Die liefern ja mittlerweile alle 6 Wochen ne neue version und haben dann schon ne alpha und ne beta zum test bereit...
Is ziemlich rasant geworden, ja...
MfG


----------

